# ESPN Power Rankings: Pacers 9th



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> They're back! Senior NBA writer Marc Stein's Power Rankings make their long-awaited return with this Training Camp Edition, rating every team from 1 through 29. For the purposes of review, this set of rankings serves as a barometer of each team's standing heading into camp, based on Stein's highly subjective formula which gauges how good a team is and how good their summer was ... with a dash of whim factored in.
> The next set of rankings will appear on Monday, Oct. 27 on the eve of Opening Night. The rankings will then continue every Monday through the regular season. Click here to comment on the first batch.



Complete Power Rankings


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like how high we are on the ladder, but quite simply Stein is an idiot.

I dont know whats worse, how high the Warriors (who come into this year even worse) are, or how drasticly low he decided to put the Sonics. Im sorry, but with Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis, how can you justify putting the Warriors that high and Sonics that low? 

The whole thing is a joke, and ESPN needs to hire somone with some actual basketball knowledge.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Everyone that works at ESPN is a moron. Do you watch that idiot they put on TV every day? Max Kellerman acts like he is the voice of God when it comes to sports. Anything he says is the final verdict and is the bottom line. Period. I wonder if Max Kellerman or Jim Rome have ever listened to another person's opinion in their life. And Chad Ford comes up withg stupid trades. Dan Le Batard is a pompous jackass. Mike lupica should be thrown in a den with lions. Jeremy Schap is a jerk. Sean Salisbury acts like he is a freakin genius and pretends that he had a hall of fame career or somethin. He was Jeff George's backup's backup. He was horrible. Chris Berman is the most tired act out right now. Oh my god, I could just go on and on about every single person ESPN has on their payroll. Oh how I hate them!!:upset:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Kornheiser and Wilbourn (sp?) are great though.

And we're better than the Pistons, Suns, and Mavs.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Kornheiser and Wilbourn (sp?) are great though.
> 
> And we're better than the Pistons, Suns, and Mavs.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Hey I can't wait till the ECF when were playing the nets.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Gotta love wishful thinking.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You both have to beat the Celtics as far as I'm concerned :grinning:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why'd you change your avatar, the wizards one was awesome.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Why'd you change your avatar, the wizards one was awesome.


Heh I'm an avatar-switcher -- that is, I usually don't stay with any avatar for that long. I actually stayed with my past two (spinning logo and scrolling Stack/Kwame/Arenas) for a lot longer than i would have guessed. Don't worry, I'll probably be bringing it back (and sticking with more NBA-related ones) once the season is ready to get underway.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And we're better than the Pistons, Suns, and Mavs.


You stopped the Mavs on a 14 game winning streak; got destroyed the next time they played, the Mavs ended up winning 60 in the west while I cant even remember if yall hit the 50 mark in the East, The mavs trade thier 2nd string point guard for 2 starters and a hot prospect the Pacers trade an all-star center for a very good cheerleader, the Mavs make it to game 6 of the WCF without thier best player the pacers implode and lose in the 1 st round to a team whose only offensive play is "clear the lane for PP" and you think the Pacers are better then the Mavs. Pull your head out of your ***!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I wouldn't say we are better than the Mavs, (I think we could beat them head-to-head in a seven game series) but I definitely think we are better than the Pistons and suns. Piston fans, you don't realize that before Carlisle came along you guys were 32 and 50. Carlisle coached a less talented team to a top 2 seed 2 years in a row. Just imagine what he can do with the most talented team in the east. He was playing with pocket knives the last two years, now he has some uzies to play with. Sorry, but the Pistons are going down this year.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I wouldn't say we are better than the Mavs, (I think we could beat them head-to-head in a seven game series) but I definitely think we are better than the Pistons and suns. Piston fans, you don't realize that before Carlisle came along you guys were 32 and 50. Carlisle coached a less talented team to a top 2 seed 2 years in a row. Just imagine what he can do with the most talented team in the east. He was playing with pocket knives the last two years, now he has some uzies to play with. Sorry, but the Pistons are going down this year.


And imagine how he coexists with Ron Artest and Jermaine O'Neal, when Ben Wallace wouldn't talk to the guy for months.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

The coach is not suppoed to change the player's diapers. He'll get the best out of them and we'll go as far as possible. It's not a question of whether they "talk" to each other. All I care they "talk" about is the game of basketbaal.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

> And imagine how he coexists with Ron Artest and Jermaine O'Neal, when Ben Wallace wouldn't talk to the guy for months


:laugh: so true! still, its gotta be better then Zeke!



> a team whose only offensive play is "clear the lane for PP"


thats blatantly a lie! how can you forget the 3pt bomber?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> 
> :laugh: so true! still, its gotta be better then Zeke!
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Thats plan b...

:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I wouldn't say we are better than the Mavs, (I think we could beat them head-to-head in a seven game series)


That's what I meant when referring to the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I do like the Pacers so this isnt an attack against them but until they can get out of the 1st round in the East (yes I know in 2000 the were in the finalsand 2nd rounders of late but I tend to dwell in current history) they are not even close to being able to beat the Mavs in 7.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Our 3 best players Artest, Harrington, and O'Neal are inside players and you guys have absolutely no inside defense whatsoever. Jamison, Walker, and Nowitzki? that is the worst defensive frontcourt I have ever seen. The score for all of your games will be like 135 to 132.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Our 3 best players Artest, Harrington, and O'Neal are inside players and you guys have absolutely no inside defense whatsoever. Jamison, Walker, and Nowitzki? that is the worst defensive frontcourt I have ever seen. The score for all of your games will be like 135 to 132.


When yall get out of the 1st round or win 60 games in the EAST give me a pm and then Ill consider this statement.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

If we played you guys in a 7 game series I have no doubt we would win.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

We've been to the Finals more recently than you.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

And in a 7 game series I have no doubt that the Mavs sweep the Pacers...So whats your point?

And as far as finals appereances go the Mavs have never had one and the last one by the Pacers was with a totally different team in a different decade better yet a different century.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Right.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> And in a 7 game series I have no doubt that the Mavs sweep the Pacers...So whats your point?
> 
> And as far as finals appereances go the Mavs have never had one and the last one by the Pacers was with a totally different team in a different decade better yet a different century.


Who cares? We still made it.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

It was in a whole nother millenium!  He acts like that invalidates it somehow. I'm sorry to everyone that played in the 1900's. Whatever you did doesn't matter according to Mavs fan. If you didn't do it last year it doesn't count.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

The Pistons WON a championship (well, 2), so therefore they are better than the Pacers.

 

The whole point of looking back at what happened years ago with completely different players is pointless. 

The Pistons are better than the Pacers because of other reasons.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> The Pistons are better than the Pacers because of other reasons.


And they are??


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I never said we were better than the Mavs. I said we would beat them in a 7 game series because they have the weakest interior defense on god's green earth.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> And they are??


Yes ask 62%+ of NBA GM's and they will say we are better than the Pacers.

Most fans outside of Indiana will also say the Pistons are better than the Pacers. 

This has been proven 2 straight years, why should it stop all of a sudden, when Indiana stayed right where they are on talent level and the Pistons improved?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I never said we were better than the Mavs. I said we would beat them in a 7 game series because they have the weakest interior defense on god's green earth.


If you can beat them in a 7 game series, couldn't you conclude that you are better than them? Or could they beat you in a 9 or 11 game series? I don't understand your point here.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

One word: *Carlisle*


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Two words: *Brad Miller* 

push.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> If you can beat them in a 7 game series, couldn't you conclude that you are better than them? Or could they beat you in a 9 or 11 game series? I don't understand your point here.


They will do better in the regular season than us. I think last year they were like 40 - 0 against teams under .500 or something ridiculous like that. They can simply outscore bad teams, but against good teams they will struggle. Our strength plays into their weakness. Therefore I believe we could beat them in a 7 game series, but I am not going to say we are better because they will probly have more wins.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> They will do better in the regular season than us. I think last year they were like 40 - 0 against teams under .500 or something ridiculous like that. They can simply outscore bad teams, but against good teams they will struggle. Our strength plays into their weakness. Therefore I believe we could beat them in a 7 game series, but I am not going to say we are better because they will probly have more wins.


I remeber the Mavs being up by 50 once against the Pistons last year and in the 2nd game they won by 30. These games were played without NVE and LaFoulz...Hmm...


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I remeber the Mavs being up by 50 once against the Pistons last year and in the 2nd game they won by 30. These games were played without NVE and LaFoulz...Hmm...


What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I remeber the Mavs being up by 50 once against the Pistons last year and in the 2nd game they won by 30. These games were played without NVE and LaFoulz...Hmm...


Thanks for bringing that up.

:laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?


You said that the Mavs struggle against good teams. Unless of course you don't consider the Pistons good.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

Well 9th is good for right now, considering the whole line up hasn't played together just yet.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> You said that the Mavs struggle against good teams. Unless of course you don't consider the Pistons good.


I consider the Pistons good. Of course they got wins aginst some good teams. But any good team that brings it inside will probably beat them. And our team falls under that category.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> I consider the Pistons good. Of course they got wins aginst some good teams. But any good team that brings it inside will probably beat them. And our team falls under that category.


Yeah, just like the past few years.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Dallas will have to triple team Jermaine every time down. Honestly, Dirk at center?:no:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Dallas will have to triple team Jermaine every time down. Honestly, Dirk at center?:no:


Yeah seriously. Dallas is an awsome regular season team and not a very good playoff team. Who's gonna play defense for Dallas??? Najara??? Please.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Youre right cuase the Pacers killed in the 1st round of the playoffs and the Mavs limped to the 3rd round. Didnt the Mavs trade for half of the team that killed the Pacers in the playoffs last year?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah we lost in the first round last year. Our season fell apart due to tragedy and inept coaching. Why do you think the same think will happen again? We had the second best record in the league (behind the Mavs) and then we limped to 11-19 the rest of the way and a first round loss. Why would it happen again?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nobody is really going to stop J.O. anyway, but if he's in at P.F. who is Pollard going to guard on the defensive end and if J.O. is at center, Dirk, A. Walker, and A. Jamison can all guard him effectively enough to the point where they won't be overmatched that they have to triple team J.O. Triple team? that's just ridiculous.

Edit: I missed a couple of words...


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I'm exaggerating about the triple team but I think every great big man will have a field day against Dallas.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I'm exaggerating about the triple team but I think every great big man will have a field day against Dallas.


Dallas has the same interior defense theyve had for the past 2 years...ooh wait we traded Lafoulz and were gonna miss the way he shut people down in the low post. I guess Walkers career 8 boards and Fortsons double digit boards and Jamisons 8 boards are gonna have to do.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Oh wait I forgot Jamison, Walker, and Nowitzki were DPOY canidates.


----------

